# How do I not go postal?



## darkness (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't take it anymore.

My wife left me for affair man (after 22 years), and I recently got screwed in divorce court. My best earning years are past me... and nobody wants a broke, divorced, apartment renting, middle-aged man, so why bother.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

darkness said:


> I can't take it anymore.
> 
> My wife left me for affair man (after 22 years), and I recently got screwed in divorce court. My best earning years are past me... and nobody wants a broke, divorced, apartment renting, middle-aged man, so why bother.


I'm sorry this happened to you....

But I can tell you that there are women out there that are *not* materialistic and don't care that you are divorced living in an apartment.....

It's tough but try to love yourself again, take care of yourself and slowly but surely you will enjoy life again....

I'm about to get divorced too and I am positive that I will survive and it will get better one day !!!!!

All the best to you !!!!!!!


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

This pain is sometimes unbearable, I get that. I'm there and know what it's like to be betrayed and essentially s$$t on by the one who stood up and promised to be there. 
And I have sometimes thought that I won't be able to get through this. But you will and I will and everyone in this forum will. Don't say "why bother". Getting past this will not be easy or fast by any stretch of the imagination. But, you need to focus on the fact that while there is a lot of bad behind you, there is probably something really great right in front. And, as a woman I can tell you that we are not all materialistic, heartless wenches. Some of us know that a kind, caring, GENUINE person means way more than a big bank account or a house on the beach.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I would like to add that any of you women that have a house on the beach, I might be available in the next few months...

Darkness, eventually you will get through the pain and even feel free again...just take it one day at a time...work out when you feel the stress is overwhelming...read...heal!!!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

There's an awful lot of lonely divorced women out there....


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

DjF said:


> I would like to add that any of you women that have a house on the beach, I might be available in the next few months...


I live close to the beach. Does that count?


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Darkness, I've been thru the same thing and have been divorced for about 6 months. I didn't think my ex was cheating, but it turns out that she was, just took her 6 months to admit it. She is moving up north (leaving her daughter) to live with a CEO type making big bucks. She and her lawyer did a lot of damage and it's worse now knowing that she is living the high life with this other man. 

With that said, I can tell you that it will get better, you just have to put one foot in front of the other and keep marching forward. I have good days and bad days but overall with the help of friends and a good therapist, I'm making progress and you can also. I know you feel all alone, but you are not the first or the last to go thru this ordeal. 

I have found that there are a lot of nice women out there who had husbands that cheated them and they are not just looking for money. They actually value integrity and just want a good man.

Keep your head up and walk tall - you did nothing wrong.


----------



## darkness (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks you all for your thoughts & support. Reading this forum has helped a lot. There are so many good people here. It’s comforting to know I’m not alone.


----------

